# New set - not working



## Zurvan (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi

I was at a model train show today, and bought an old set (never opened but ~15 years old). It wasn't from a store, just an individual, so I'm pretty sure a return isn't feasible (that and he's quite far from me). This preamble is so you understand that I'm really looking to figure out how to make this work.

The issue is that the train doesn't work at all. I did some googling for basic troubleshooting steps, and found that the transformer has power coming out of it / in to the wires. I also checked the current on the tracks, and each segment of track shows a reading on my multimeter. However, once I put the train on the track, there's no current in any track segment.

I also checked resistance on the locomotive wheels, and checking each pair of wheels gave a reading. 

What would my next steps be? If it matters, it's a Mehano locomotive of a steam train.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## model-a (Jan 20, 2014)

Track could be dirty could be the engine itself.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sounds like you picked up a President's Choice set from Canada. >>> http://www.theweebsite.com/trains/pctrain_s.html Those Mehanos are respectable enough--I have 3 myself--...a good clean and lube and you should be just fine.


----------



## Zurvan (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks shaygetz. That's exactly what I've got 

Where can I find instructions on how to clean/lube it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Usually, there is a screw between the steam cylinders underneath, and a screw at the back of the cab near the bottom. Remove the retainer plate holding the drivers in--BUT--go no further unless you're confident in your ability to figure what goes where. Take pictures as you go if that helps...I use a small muffin tin to help sort parts as I take them off.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Was that the Burlington show? I sold a set there.

Craig


----------



## Zurvan (Feb 2, 2014)

No, it was Port Hope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zurvan (Feb 2, 2014)

So I finally got to the hobby store today and got some lube. I took the engine apart (as far as I could). There was a large piece of silvery metal that was a little corroded - I wiped that off and it's better now. I lubed the axles and the three plastic gears that turn the wheels (one that's cylindrical, and two wheel shaped). 

When I have the engine apart and turn the cylindrical gear, the wheels go fine. When I put it all back together, or try turning the wheel shaped gears, it sticks and the cylindrical gear doesn't go. 

I tried running it on the track and got nothing, except a brief spurt where it went about 6 inches. 

Any thoughts on next steps?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Pictures would help. Did you clean all the power contacts? Does the motor spin easily by hand? Have you cleaned and lubed the motor?


----------



## Zurvan (Feb 2, 2014)

So I sat down to start working on the train (and get the requested pictures) and it ran without my doing anything. It's been going for a while with a full load of cars and seems to be working great. 

Thanks everyone for your help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

